

Wages For Facebook - unicornporn
http://occupywallstreet.net/story/wages-facebook

======
jason_wang
Using Facebook is not compulsory. You don't have to use it if you don't like
it.

But you can't use Facebook AND demand wages from Facebook.

Can I demand lost time wages from
[http://wagesforfacebook.com/](http://wagesforfacebook.com/) because the text
scrolls too slowly?

~~~
unicornporn
Working is too compulsory. But as a result you will not have any money and
life will be difficult.

> But you can't use Facebook AND demand wages from Facebook.

That seems backwards. It's when you use Facebook that you create value for
Facebook and Facebook makes money off your work.

> Can I demand lost time wages from
> [http://wagesforfacebook.com/](http://wagesforfacebook.com/) because the
> text scrolls too slowly?

Yes you can. But as you did not create any value for wagesforfacebook.com, so
it would be weird even as a political statement.

I think you have to understand that this is not really a serious demand. I'd
guess no one behind this campaign actually expects wages for using Facebook.
It just tries to shine a light on the fact that we are all working when we're
using "social media".

~~~
jason_wang
Yes, Facebook is profiting from my clickstreams. In other words, it's
benefiting from my "work". But I'm also benefiting from Facebook. The only
reason you use Facebook is because it adds value to your life in some way
right? So to me, having Facebook around is mutually beneficial.

Frankly, I get the point the author is making. Personally, because I'm
benefiting from Facebook's existence, I'm fine with them profiting from my
contribution to the social graph.

